# surf fishing



## [email protected]

Any interest in a surf fishing seminar presented by 2cools very own sharkchum


----------



## Humble Fisherman

I'm in.

I'm out of San Antonio. Where would this be ?

HF


----------



## Kymike

Video it or use youtube live to record it.

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

It would be a hands on seminar at the beach with a friendly little tournament after.


----------



## beerdruid

I would be in.


----------



## dan_wrider

I would be interested as well...


----------



## pudsquali

*Surffishing*

I would be interested depending on the date


----------



## Rawpower

Sounds very Cool.


----------



## ChasingReds

Count me in!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sancroix

Much interest, indeed!


----------



## richg99

Yep. And I would drive a long way if necessary. richg99


----------



## hate23putt

I would drive down from Big D if timing was right.


----------



## Blacktip Shark

I'm in!

Lemme know the date.

If anyone needs surf sinkers and surf leaders, lemme know and I can bring em'


----------



## [email protected]

*update*

The location would be Sargent, the date TBD, we would need about 20 people to make it work.


----------



## sharkchum

We are putting feelers out to see if there is enough interest to spend the time to put this together. Surf fishing is one of the easiest, cheapest, and fun types of fishing there is and it's fun for the whole family. Even if the fish aren't cooperating the kids can play on the beach, the wife can get a tan, and you can just sit and relax, it's a win win. 
I've been posting advice on here for years, and I can't even count the number of people I've helped, but it's still not the same as seeing it first hand on the beach where you can see how everything comes together.
I'm thinking the seminar would run 4 to 6 hours to cover everything you would need to know. I want to discuss things like having the right gear, making leaders, bait's and bait rigging, reading the water, casting, and fighting the fish. All of these things working together is what makes the difference between success and failure.


----------



## Phat Boy

Count me in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illbethere

sign me up, Ill go too, Illbethere


----------



## edwardg361

sign me up I'm in:brew::brew::brew:


----------



## Flat Fish

I'm interested if the date works.


----------



## FISH ON

Yes sign me up.


----------



## drewski05

Sounds good to me.


----------



## killntim

I would like to attend.


----------



## [email protected]

This is what we are thinking right now $ 50 per person you would get a T-shirt, 3 surf leaders, a reg ruler from Tx legal fish ruler,, seekfishing decal, and lunch. 3-6 hours of instruction and a tournament ending at dark. I will be camping on the beach that weekend. What do ya'll think?


----------



## richg99

OK with me. 

Will need "Suggested rod.reel.gear. List" beforehand. With the holidays coming, the date may be an issue for some.

richg99


----------



## beerdruid

> This is what we are thinking right now $ 50 per person you would get a T-shirt, 3 surf leaders, a reg ruler from Tx legal fish ruler,, seekfishing decal, and lunch. 3-6 hours of instruction and a tournament ending at dark. I will be camping on the beach that weekend. What do ya'll think?


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## peckerwood

I'm dang sure interested,that's for sure.


----------



## blueironboy

Definitely interested!


----------



## Fishinista

I'll Go!


----------



## Farmpond

*I'm in!!!*

As long as the dates work for me.


----------



## [email protected]

How about the first Saturday of the new year?


----------



## richg99

That works for me. However, because that date Jan 7 is also the weekend of the Houston Boat show, it might affect some of the turnout. Not me, though. richg99


----------



## themule

I'd go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illbethere

im in


----------



## Illbethere

Count me in, Illbethere


----------



## Beastman1652

Might be go for me as well. We have a place on the canal that I am sure needs something done around there. Will have to see what the work schedule looks like at the 1st of the year though.


----------



## Flat Fish

Pretty sure I'm good to go on the 7th


----------



## beerdruid

> How about the first Saturday of the new year?


Count me in! I will bring my wife as well. She loves to surf fish.


----------



## JReich

I'd be all over something like this. Wife and I have some entry level gear and enjoy going but rarely every catch anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmpond

*The 7th works for me*

This sounds great maybe it will have stopped raining by then:cloud:


----------



## aus59tex

I'm in too. Thanks!!!


----------



## [email protected]

*2017 Seminar in the Surf Date: TBD looking at 1/7/17*

Ok here is what i got so far.

"2017 Seminar in the Surf" a hands on, on location surf fishing instructional event.

Learn how to find the fish, proper equipment needed, leader selection, casting, and much more. Bring the family, camp on the beach. This will be a great way to meet new fisherman and become a successful surf fisherman.

This event will be limited to about 20 fisherman, register today send me a pm with your telephone number and shirt size.

Entry fee $50 includes:

4 hour seminar and fishing in the surf the rest of the day.

T-shirt for each fisherman

Texas angler legal fish ruler decal for measuring and regulations.

Seekfishing decal.

$20 grab bag full of goodies.

Lunch will be provided to all seminar participants

This is not etched in stone any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aus59tex

Will location be down at the cut? If so, might be tuff for folks without 4wd...


----------



## [email protected]

4x4 shuttle will be available if needed


----------



## richg99

Oh...I don't have a 4x4. Hope the shuttle is big. 

PM sent. Check will go out tomorrow.

thanks, richg99


----------



## sharkchum

It will be between the swing bridge and the barge landing, so there will be easy access for everyone.


----------



## richg99

Great....


----------



## [email protected]

I have 4 committed only 16 spots left! This will be first come first serve. Please mail a check to 

Seekfishing
10924 Grant rd
Houston, TX 77070

Put your user name on the check and be sure to include your shirt size and telephone number.


----------



## gigem87

I'll mail my check in the morning.


----------



## Flat Fish

I'm in. Check will be in the mail in the morning.


----------



## FISH ON

Allan i am mailing check for two spots today 12/5/16. thanks
Ronnie Clarkston


----------



## gigem87

Check mailed for gigem87 - XXL


----------



## [email protected]

Only 10 spots remain! Don't miss this event!

Who is planning to camp on the beach for the event? I need help do i have any volunteers? All event staff must be a paid seminar fisherman.If you want to be on the staff call me .


----------



## richg99

This old fart won't be camping on a beach anymore. Ha Ha. At least not in January. 

I might find a motel close by and stay there the night before.......depending on the starting time and expected weather.

richg99


----------



## batmaninja

Whay time of day are we talking about? I am interested, but its hard planning this far out.,


----------



## gigem87

Just bought myself a Christmas present in anticipation of this event!


----------



## [email protected]

batmaninja said:


> Whay time of day are we talking about? I am interested, but its hard planning this far out.,


This is a hands on seminar after the 2 -3 hours of instruction and leader making we will all fish till the end of the day and longest total two fish wins a prize TBD depending on how much money is remaining of seminar fees. So the answer is the seminar will start at 8 am and end at dark.


----------



## aus59tex

gigem87 said:


> Just bought myself a Christmas present in anticipation of this event!


 hahaha, i just did the same. same Rod but diff Penn reel. I read where you are looking to get a room. Not sure how familiar you are with the area but Bay City is prolly your best bet....I am so stoked about this seminar!!! I will be there come hell er high water.


----------



## killntim

Caney Creek RV Park has some Park model trailers that might be available or you might check FishTail Inn on 457. Never been in them but they are close by.


----------



## gigem87

aus59tex said:


> hahaha, i just did the same. same Rod but diff Penn reel. I read where you are looking to get a room. Not sure how familiar you are with the area but Bay City is prolly your best bet....I am so stoked about this seminar!!! I will be there come hell er high water.


What reel did you get?

It wasn't me looking for a room. I'll just drive down in the morning...


----------



## aus59tex

gigem87 said:


> What reel did you get?
> 
> It wasn't me looking for a room. I'll just drive down in the morning...


ooops it was richg99. i went with the Penn SSV7500LC. Was on sale for 50 off. Maybe more real than I need but with my limited long cast abilities i figured the LC may get me a few more yards...Get it tomorrow and will test it out with 4oz of lead.


----------



## [email protected]

I found a great deal on Penn prevail 12' surf rods Walmart in katy $75


----------



## beerdruid

gigem87 said:


> Just bought myself a Christmas present in anticipation of this event!


Nice! I have this exact same setup. Bought it earlier this year right before summer. Also have another of the same reels on a 10 foot ugly stick. I was able to score the penn prevail from Gander Mountain on sale by chance for 60 bucks.


----------



## gigem87

beerdruid said:


> Nice! I have this exact same setup. Bought it earlier this year right before summer. Also have another of the same reels on a 10 foot ugly stick. I was able to score the penn prevail from Gander Mountain on sale by chance for 60 bucks.


Cool! You like it? I think I'm going to put 150 yards of maybe 65# braid on it first, then fill it up with 30# mono, connecting the two with a uni to uni knot.

What is the plan for bait for this seminar?


----------



## mgoodman2014

Is the date hard set for 1/7/17?


----------



## sharkchum

gigem87 said:


> Cool! You like it? I think I'm going to put 150 yards of maybe 65# braid on it first, then fill it up with 30# mono, connecting the two with a uni to uni knot.
> 
> What is the plan for bait for this seminar?


 Live crab is the bait of choice this time of year, providing it can be found, with jumbo shrimp running a close second.


----------



## beerdruid

> Cool! You like it? I think I'm going to put 150 yards of maybe 65# braid on it first, then fill it up with 30# mono, connecting the two with a uni to uni knot.


Its a nice setup. I have to admit though that casting a 12 ft rod takes a bit of getting used too. Not too mention a bit of coordination. lol.


----------



## richg99

gigem ..... brings up a very good point. 

Are we supposed to stop somewhere and buy bait? 
And, if so, what bait and where might be a good choice? 
What time do the bait shops open? etc. etc. etc.

You have at least one newbie as far as surf fishing (Me.)

richg99


----------



## richg99

The longest heavy duty rod that I own is about 7 feet. What length spinning rod would you recommend for someone who will not use it very often? 

I own a mega size spinning reel, but whatever rod was attached to it is long gone. 

Can anyone offer a few reasonably priced options for the rod?

thanks richg99


----------



## sharkchum

richg99 said:


> gigem ..... brings up a very good point.
> 
> Are we supposed to stop somewhere and buy bait?
> And, if so, what bait and where might be a good choice?
> What time do the bait shops open? etc. etc. etc.
> 
> You have at least one newbie as far as surf fishing (Me.)
> 
> richg99


 I'm planning on bringing bait. From now through March all I use in the surf is live crab and jumbo shrimp. There really isn't any bait shops open down there in the winter, so I always get my bait at a seafood market before I go.
As far as rods go, probably your best bet for the money is a Penn Prevail 12' 20lb to 40lb rated. The model # is PRESF2040S12. You don't have to go get a rod before the class if you don't want to, I will bring several rods for people that don't have their own equipment already. One of the things I will be going over is choosing the right rod, reel, and line combination. I will also be explaining and demonstrating the difference between the right equipment and the wrong equipment.


----------



## peckerwood

I got excited to finally get some help fishing the surf,but the date was against me.I hope it works out really good and ya'll do it again.At least now I have time to gather up the correct equipment.I'm a fixin to look up the rod John recommended.


----------



## richg99

Jumbo shrimp at a seafood shop. OK...

About how much for a few hours of fishing would be appropriate? I know it depends on how many bites we get. But, one pound, two? Sorry to ask so much, but, better I show my ignorance than show up with the wrong gear.

Incidentally, today I bought a ten-foot surf rod at Academy. It was only $20.00 so it probably isn't what one would want for the long haul, but it will get me started. I'm excited ( unusual for a 77-year-old guy these days).

richg99


----------



## sharkchum

richg99 said:


> Jumbo shrimp at a seafood shop. OK...
> 
> About how much for a few hours of fishing would be appropriate? I know it depends on how many bites we get. But, one pound, two? Sorry to ask so much, but, better I show my ignorance than show up with the wrong gear.
> 
> Incidentally, today I bought a ten-foot surf rod at Academy. It was only $20.00 so it probably isn't what one would want for the long haul, but it will get me started. I'm excited ( unusual for a 77-year-old guy these days).
> 
> richg99


 A pound should do. The great thing about using eating shrimp for bait is you can always cook what you don't use.


----------



## the toninator

richg99 said:


> Incidentally, today I bought a ten-foot surf rod at Academy. It was only $20.00 so it probably isn't what one would want for the long haul, but it will get me started. I'm excited ( unusual for a 77-year-old guy these days).
> richg99


I've been using the Tidewater and another 10' brand from Academy for the last couple of years. Great starter poles.


----------



## aus59tex

richg99 said:


> Jumbo shrimp at a seafood shop. OK...
> 
> About how much for a few hours of fishing would be appropriate? I know it depends on how many bites we get. But, one pound, two? Sorry to ask so much, but, better I show my ignorance than show up with the wrong gear.
> 
> Incidentally, today I bought a ten-foot surf rod at Academy. It was only $20.00 so it probably isn't what one would want for the long haul, but it will get me started. I'm excited ( unusual for a 77-year-old guy these days).
> 
> richg99


you got the right attitude. Look forward to meeting/fishing with you! Cheers.


----------



## whatever

I would love to go but I go back to work that day. Hopefully I can catch it next time


----------



## Drifting Yak

Just joined 2CoolFishing and am interested in the surf fishing clinic. How do you register for this trip? Do we just send a check to the address that Allan posted earlier in this thread? And who do we make the check out to?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

spots remain PM sent!


----------



## GeeTee

sharkchum said:


> I'm planning on bringing bait. From now through March all I use in the surf is live crab and jumbo shrimp. There really isn't any bait shops open down there in the winter, so I always get my bait at a seafood market before I go.
> As far as rods go, probably your best bet for the money is a Penn Prevail 12' 20lb to 40lb rated. The model # is PRESF2040S12. You don't have to go get a rod before the class if you don't want to, I will bring several rods for people that don't have their own equipment already. *One of the things I will be going over is choosing the right rod, reel, and line combination. I will also be explaining and demonstrating the difference between the right equipment and the wrong equipment.*


This is *the most crucial* starting point for any land based angler, if your equipment isn't right for the fish you`re targeting you`re already fighting the odds. Looking forward to this!!


----------



## GeeTee

gigem87 said:


> Cool! You like it? I think I'm going to put 150 yards of maybe 65# braid on it first, then fill it up with 30# mono, connecting the two with a uni to uni knot.
> 
> What is the plan for bait for this seminar?


Gigem - not sure if you`ve already spooled the Penn but, you`re going to gain so much more casting distance (should you need to get over the 2nd sand bar from the shore) if you`re casting with braid instead of the 30lb mono. Not only casting distance but less line drag in water, sensitivity of bites, directness while fighting a fish etc. What we generally do is spool the spinning reel with at least 300yards of 50lb braid (again, the thinnest/strongest braid you can afford) - this gives you the strength of braid while at the same time giving you a line/braid that has the same diameter as that of 20lb mono. You could tie a rods length of 80lb braid onto the 50lb to assist you with maximum power casts.

It sounds like a mouthful but it makes sense. I`ll be happy to share some of my tackle too at the seminar for you to try out and so we can discuss my theory ;-)


----------



## [email protected]

*******************only one spot remaining!***************************


----------



## gigem87

GeeTee said:


> Gigem - not sure if you`ve already spooled the Penn but, you`re going to gain so much more casting distance (should you need to get over the 2nd sand bar from the shore) if you`re casting with braid instead of the 30lb mono. Not only casting distance but less line drag in water, sensitivity of bites, directness while fighting a fish etc. What we generally do is spool the spinning reel with at least 300yards of 50lb braid (again, the thinnest/strongest braid you can afford) - this gives you the strength of braid while at the same time giving you a line/braid that has the same diameter as that of 20lb mono. You could tie a rods length of 80lb braid onto the 50lb to assist you with maximum power casts.
> 
> It sounds like a mouthful but it makes sense. I`ll be happy to share some of my tackle too at the seminar for you to try out and so we can discuss my theory ;-)


I use braid exclusively when trout fishing, and am well aware of it's benefits. But I believe that Sharkchum has said that he feels that braid is more likely to suffer abrasion damage if rubbing on the sand of a sandbar while the bait is in a gut while doing this sort of surf fishing.


----------



## ChasingReds

sharkchum said:


> I'm planning on bringing bait. From now through March all I use in the surf is live crab and jumbo shrimp. There really isn't any bait shops open down there in the winter, so I always get my bait at a seafood market before I go.
> As far as rods go, probably your best bet for the money is a Penn Prevail 12' 20lb to 40lb rated. The model # is PRESF2040S12. You don't have to go get a rod before the class if you don't want to, I will bring several rods for people that don't have their own equipment already. One of the things I will be going over is choosing the right rod, reel, and line combination. I will also be explaining and demonstrating the difference between the right equipment and the wrong equipment.


Sharkchum, looking forward to next week! Was scouting our local Fiesta to see what they had that could be used for bait, everything frozen including some "cleaned blue crab" this stuff any good for bait or can you recommend a seafood shop between katy & sargent.

Look forward to meeting and fishing with y'all!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum

ChasingReds said:


> Sharkchum, looking forward to next week! Was scouting our local Fiesta to see what they had that could be used for bait, everything frozen including some "cleaned blue crab" this stuff any good for bait or can you recommend a seafood shop between katy & sargent.
> 
> Look forward to meeting and fishing with y'all!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


No, frozen or dead crab will not work, they have to be alive. There is no place around Sargent to get live crab. A lot of the Fiesta's will carry live crab, but you have to call around. Asian markets are also a good place to check.


----------



## ChasingReds

Thx, though so. Will scout around on the day before and see what I can find. 

Appreciate the quick response.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChasingReds

ChasingReds said:


> Thx, though so. Will scout around on the day before and see what I can find.
> 
> Appreciate the quick response.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Heads up to anyone in the katy area, the new ranch 99 store at kingsland and mason has live blue crab for 2.99/lb. Each crab is about 1/2 lb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak

Viet Hoa on beltway 8, across from HEB, usually has live crab. They open @ 10. Beechnut and 8


----------



## JRATexas

*Any chance of another?*

I am sad to have missed this. Any chance yall do this again? maybe one for the summer time. I know that fish in the surf change throughout the year so one geared more summertime sharks would be awesome. Thanks to sharkchum for all his posts. Have learned a lot from his posts the past year but would love the opportunity to see the master at work!


----------



## gigem87

Sharkchum is such a good teacher that I was able to catch this pig in a fishless dead zone!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## beerdruid

> I am sad to have missed this. Any chance yall do this again? maybe one for the summer time. I know that fish in the surf change throughout the year so one geared more summertime sharks would be awesome. Thanks to sharkchum for all his posts. Have learned a lot from his posts the past year but would love the opportunity to see the master at work!


While I was being a wuss hanging out by the fire at the last one talking to Alan he did mention doing some more of these to include one in the summer time. I would do it again if they did do a summer session. It was freaking cold!!!!!! for the last one. Still learned a lot and had a great time though.


----------



## JRATexas

gigem87 said:


> Sharkchum is such a good teacher that I was able to catch this pig in a fishless dead zone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Way to rub some salt in the wound gigem... haha

was that caught after the seminar during the mini tournament? If only 20 spots I think it wouldnt take long to fill another one!!!!


----------



## JRATexas

Nevermind... after reading the second post I take it that is was pretty cold and you wouldnt be in shorts and a T shirt fully soaked. Got my first bull about a month ago... approx 46 inches... I was kindof just messing around with an old surf rod setup my uncle had. I got hooked by that fish and have since used the posts on this forum to set up 2 surf rods...

Been having trouble with big strikes but no fish on the other end... and smaller fish eating the bait slowly. Needless to say, I need help haha


----------



## born to fish

JRATexas said:


> Nevermind... after reading the second post I take it that is was pretty cold and you wouldnt be in shorts and a T shirt fully soaked. Got my first bull about a month ago... approx 46 inches... I was kindof just messing around with an old surf rod setup my uncle had. I got hooked by that fish and have since used the posts on this forum to set up 2 surf rods...
> 
> Been having trouble with big strikes but no fish on the other end... and smaller fish eating the bait slowly. Needless to say, I need help haha


Are you using circle hooks? If not, the next odds of getting consistent hookups in my own humble opinion is, # 5 or 6 circle hooks. Spider weights, chosen heavy enough to suit conditions. And just strong enough drag to allow the fish to run a little but tight enough that it will cause the circle hook to slip into the hinge (corner) of the fishes jaw, and basically if fished properly, the fish will hook itself. Also, if fishing with a circle hook, you don't want to "jerk" on the rod, as you would normally, just tighten up on the drag and cause tension, kinda just easily lean back on the rod. Circle hooks are easy to jerk right out of the fishes mouth. A little tension on the line will cause the circle hook to ease right into the hinge and your hookups will increase.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


----------



## TxBrewer

born to fish said:


> Are you using circle hooks? If not, the next odds of getting consistent hookups in my own humble opinion is, # 5 or 6 circle hooks. Spider weights, chosen heavy enough to suit conditions. And just strong enough drag to allow the fish to run a little but tight enough that it will cause the circle hook to slip into the hinge (corner) of the fishes jaw, and basically if fished properly, the fish will hook itself. Also, if fishing with a circle hook, you don't want to "jerk" on the rod, as you would normally, just tighten up on the drag and cause tension, kinda just easily lean back on the rod. Circle hooks are easy to jerk right out of the fishes mouth. A little tension on the line will cause the circle hook to ease right into the hinge and your hookups will increase.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N915A using Tapatalk


What weight is typically needed on the spider weights? Also is there a recommended lb drag setting? I am very new only get out once or twice a year on family vacations to Matagorda. Have some friends coming down from Minnesota this year and they are very eager to catch some fish. I am now on the hook to deliver and as an amateur I am a bit nervous.


----------



## TXSurffisher

I'm also interested in doing this surf fishing workshop/seminar. Any chance for a repeat? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vulash

I'd be interested as well


----------



## the toninator

TxBrewer said:


> What weight is typically needed on the spider weights? Also is there a recommended lb drag setting? I am very new only get out once or twice a year on family vacations to Matagorda. Have some friends coming down from Minnesota this year and they are very eager to catch some fish. I am now on the hook to deliver and as an amateur I am a bit nervous.


3, 4 and 6oz depending on conditions. Unless its just totally windy and chopped up I'll start low and if the weight doesnt set, move to a higher one.

I use a moderate drag, dont know the lb but it's not so light the waves pull it out but it's not so heavy it would take a 4x4 to get slack. Lightish to Moderate tug at the spool. Maybe 1/4 to a 1/3 of the overall drag.


----------

